# '&' Zeichen im XSLT



## RoNa (2. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit XSLT HTML aus XML generieren. Gas Ergebnis soll aber ein Link mit GET Parameter enthalten.

Der Inhalt des Links ist:


```
<script src='http://xyz.com/cb?programId=1&campId=5336430247'></script>
```

Ich bekomme aber in meinem Programm eine _javax.xml.transform.TransformerConfigurationException: Die Formatvorlage konnte nicht kompiliert werden.
.
.
[Fatal Error] layout.xsl:140:58: The reference to entity "campId" must end with the ';' delimiter._

Ich glaube, das Problem ist das '&'-Zeichen. Wahrscheinlich muss ich es irgendwie maskieren.

Wie mach ich es richtig? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2009)

Vielleciht mit CDATA?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2009)

die Maskierung ist
&amp;
ob man das so verwenden kann, ist eine andere Frage


----------



## Noctarius (2. Okt 2009)

Ja kann man


----------



## RoNa (2. Okt 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Was müsste ich in meinem XSLT konkret eingeben, um meine Zeile zu transformieren?

Robert


----------

